# Carb intake on a bulk.. 800g of carbs too much for bulk?



## Wings

as above.

Short n sweet.

How many carbs do u consume a day when ur bulking??


----------



## Milky

Can l ask why you want to bulk so highly mate ?


----------



## Wings

What u mean mate? Why do i want to bulk in general or why 800g?


----------



## C.Hill

300g


----------



## C.Hill

I'd be a fat Cnut on 800g! And bloated to hell!


----------



## Milky

Wings said:


> What u mean mate? Why do i want to bulk in general or why 800g?


Yeah why bulk at all and 800 grammes carbs seems a pretty big bulk IMO.


----------



## Wings

thats why i wanted to know buddy. so what would u suggest is a good amount to be considered as a bulk? i've just done a bit of reading up and a few are suggesting between 400-600. im 6ft and currently 94kg


----------



## Milky

Wings said:


> thats why i wanted to know buddy. so what would u suggest is a good amount to be considered as a bulk? i've just done a bit of reading up and a few are suggesting between 400-600. im 6ft and currently 94kg


Are you ok with getting fat ?

see for me this is no longer an option.


----------



## Pictor

Fcuk me mate that's a lot of carbs (3200 calories just on carbs)

What's your total calories?

How much protein/fat you having?


----------



## need2bodybuild

As little as you can get away with imo, just enough to get you through the hard parts of the day i.e the gym!

I don't see the point in eating sh*t loads of carbs if you've got plenty of energy for everything on 200g for example..


----------



## HodgesoN

i diet on 500g and bulk on 500g


----------



## TAFFY

what i done before was keep carbs around 400g-500g a day then on sat have about 800ish then bak down on sunday to normal if you got physical job and train hard i didnt gain a lot fat tbh!!


----------



## Wings

ha ok. curently up to i work out i will be having 4908kcals, 250.4g protein, 789.5g carbs, 76.1g fats and 10.6g sats

i shall know be altering my carbs lol


----------



## need2bodybuild

HodgesoN said:


> i diet on 500g and bulk on 500g


Do you just add a load of cardio and lower fats then?


----------



## Wings

well i plan on having that every day apart from non training days wednesday and 1 weekend day and the days i dont train half the carbs...


----------



## HodgesoN

need2bodybuild said:


> Do you just add a load of cardio and lower fats then?


i never do cardio.


----------



## HodgesoN

need2bodybuild said:


> Do you just add a load of cardio and lower fats then?


fats usually stay around 50g


----------



## need2bodybuild

HodgesoN said:


> i never do cardio.


What way do you diet then mate, just lower fats do you?


----------



## HodgesoN

and around 100g when bulking


----------



## HodgesoN

my diet is pretty much the same off season as to diet comp, only difference is size of the meals.


----------



## Wings

what would u rather bulk on potato or rice?

2ndly - what meal would u have first, the meal with rice in or the meal with potato in?


----------



## infernal0988

does not the calorie content of the food he eats determine the amount of carbs he consume? I mean if your eating jasmine or basmati rice thats 350 cals every 100grams if you eat 100grams of oats thats 375 cals. So where do you get your carb source from?


----------



## Daggaz

if you can eat 800g of clean carbs then bravo, i love food but yikes i struggled on carb cycling with 500g of carbs ended up having sh1tty carbs so sacked it off


----------



## HodgesoN

Wings said:


> what would u rather bulk on potato or rice?
> 
> 2ndly - what meal would u have first, the meal with rice in or the meal with potato in?


both, meal with rice 1st, i can eat potato early in the morning.


----------



## Wings

carbs are a mixture of potato, rice and half a serving of mass shake(morning)


----------



## HodgesoN

infernal0988 said:


> does not the calorie content of the food he eats determine the amount of carbs he consume? I mean if your eating jasmine or basmati rice thats 350 cals every 100grams if you eat 100grams of oats thats 375 cals. So where do you get your carb source from?


WTF ?


----------



## Wings

HodgesoN said:


> both, meal with rice 1st, i can eat potato early in the morning.


but for any strange reason would it pay to have rice or potato 1st or last?. i have 2 meals with rice and potato but i'm gonna take 1 item out of each meal


----------



## HodgesoN

Wings said:


> but for any strange reason would it pay to have rice or potato 1st or last?. i have 2 meals with rice and potato but i'm gonna take 1 item out of each meal


your bulking mate, it doesnt matter when you have, unless your prepping for a comp then you shouldnt be worrying about stupid things like this, just eat and grow buddy.


----------



## Wings

HodgesoN said:


> your bulking mate, it doesnt matter when you have, unless your prepping for a comp then you shouldnt be worrying about stupid things like this, just eat and grow buddy.


just need to knock my carbs down. currently got it down to 632g


----------



## Robbie789

Wings said:


> just need to knock my carbs down. currently got it down to 632g


Just reduce the size of your portions then :thumbup1:


----------



## Wings

Is it beneficial to decrease carbs on non training days even when bulking?


----------



## scott.taylor

I used to bulk on 400g, now I stay around 200g. And up the Fats.


----------



## L11

Strong bump


----------

